# diffusing CO2 w/powerhead ?



## Jim in Michiana (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm still in the initial stages of planning my first planted tank. This thought occured to me while reading how some people run their CO2 into their canister intake. 

I plan on running 2-3 Maxi-jet 600's in my 135 planted tank.

I also plan on using a pressurized CO2 system.

How effective would it be for CO2 diffusion if I ran my CO2 line into the intake side of one of these powerheads? No chance of "air-lock" since the unit is submerged, and I think the impeller should chop the bubbles fine enough to insure adequate dissolution of the CO2 in the tankwater.

Anyone tried this ?? Any comments ??

All input (positive or negative) appreciated.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Stellaluna (Jan 20, 2009)

That is essentially the way you do it, but the most efficient way is to have some sort of tube on the end of the powerhead, for the bubbles to bounce around in a while before releasing into the water column. This is what I use (except mine has a much longer tube for a larger tank):

Co2 Vortex Reactor 40 (for smaller aquariums) (4"x 4" in size)

It is a submersible Rio pump jammed onto the end of a tube. If you google "Co2 diffuser" you will get DIY methods of making these using a gravel vac tube and a water pump. It is more efficient than the bubbles just going straight into the tank. You could also use a ladder diffuser, but I like the kind with the water pump, like what you have in mind already.


----------

